# Amy & Scout (My new comic)



## cyborgdeer (Jul 22, 2019)

This is a comic about Amy the bunny and Scout the goat.
Scout is an arrogant super-smart scientist.
Amy has ADHD and a fixation on weapons.
The comic itself does not look very polished as it was done in my sketch book.
However, I think it warrants a look.
I've scanned 3 pages but I have around thirty.
Let me know if you're curious.
And I posted what I've scanned on comicfury:

amyandscout.thecomicseries.com: Amy & Scout


----------

